# New Posts - not working as I'd expect!



## mosschops2 (14 Aug 2007)

Hi there

When I click on New Posts - for some reason there are a lot of posts missing.

I had (naiively) expected that when I click on it, it would show all posts which have been added to since I last logged in.

(Although would prefer that it would show all new posts since I last clicked on New Posts - as C+ used to).

However - it does not appear to be doing this. There are a lot of posts it seems which do not appear at all.

Does anyone else use / find this?? 

Cheers!


----------



## mosschops2 (14 Aug 2007)

Additionally, when I log out, and then log in again (which I do simply to reduce the length of said New Posts list), like I did an hour ago, I still get a very long list (currently 12 pages).

Currently: 14.30 ish.
Last logged in: 13.30.
Logged in before that: 12.30

I would therefore expect to see only posts which have been added to since 12.30. (Still with me??)

As it is, I see posts since Aug 8th - some 6 days ago!!!


----------



## mosschops2 (14 Aug 2007)

Actually not Aug 8th at all - that was what happened when I clicked on the last number of the "1,2,3,11,Last Page" link (ie page 11).

Turns out there were 20 pages - therefore this is showing last 500 posts.

Which I'm certain it didn't used to do!!


----------



## Shaun (14 Aug 2007)

Okay, let me see if I can explain this a bit:

I recently changed from using _cookie_ thread marking to _database_ thread marking.

In doing so *the software resets all posts to new*. This is a one-time operation when you change to the database marking method. It also explains why you have hundreds of _new_ posts.

Any posts you haven't read for 30 days are automatically marked as read by the software on the assumption that you're not interested, so after three weeks or so you should see a marked reduction in the number of _new_ posts.

Now, onto more recent posts; due to the change in marking, new posts are still considered _new_ posts until you actually read them. This is regardless of how many times you login/logout. If you don't read them, they're _new_, if you do, the database tags them as read.

If you want to replicate the previous _cookie post expiration_ behaviour, simply go to the forum home page and click *Quick Links* > *Mark Forums Read* just before you logout.

When you log back in you'll only see the new posts since you logged out.

Hope this helps 
Shaun


----------



## toontra (14 Aug 2007)

All posts on every forum now show as being unread for me every time I come here (and yes, I am logged in). There is no way of knowing what I have and haven't read.

The idea that everyone should "go to the forum home page and click Quick Links > Mark Forums Read just before you logout" is OK in principle but just won't happen IMHO. No other forum I use requires you do do this.

This new move seems to be making everything a lot more complicated for no obvious benefit. We've just had all the nonsense at C+ - how about a bit of stability and sanity here!


----------



## mosschops2 (14 Aug 2007)

Thanks Shaun!!

I'll give it a try right away!!!


----------



## zimzum42 (14 Aug 2007)

Is there some way it can be set to work the way C+ used to, that is, it only shows posts which are new from a certain point in time.

With a drop down menu you could choose to see posts from the last 15 minutes, 30 minutes, hour, 2 hours, 6 hours, and so on.

In addition to that, you could just click a folder icon and it reset the time from which new posts were registered without having to log in and log out.


I don't think there's any nonsense and instability here though, all seems great to me....


----------



## mosschops2 (14 Aug 2007)

That did work ok - thanks again.

Now when I click on new posts - will I see posts I have read before and have been added to? (like I expect to?)

The only reason I ask is, New Posts as in the OP did seem to be missing some threads off which I had contributed to, which I would not expect (whilst knowing nothing about programming, cookies, forum management etc!)


----------



## Shaun (14 Aug 2007)

toontra said:


> All posts on every forum now show as being unread for me every time I come here (and yes, I am logged in). There is no way of knowing what I have and haven't read.



As I said above, this is a one-time event due to me switching the way the unread posts system works.

Mark them all as read, and from then onwards you should only see new posts.



zimzum42 said:


> Is there some way it can be set to work the way C+ used to, that is, it only shows posts which are new from a certain point in time.



I'm not sure, I'll add this to the to-do list.



mosschops2 said:


> Now when I click on new posts - will I see posts I have read before and have been added to? (like I expect to?)



Yes.


----------



## mosschops2 (15 Aug 2007)

Sorry to be a complete bore about this - but when I click on New Posts, I do not see all the posts listed by the most recent. 

Certainly the threads I've started aren't listed....

I think I'll stop using New Posts and stick to looking in / through the different pages....


----------



## Shaun (15 Aug 2007)

Unfortunately VB doesn't have the same functionality that ex C+'ers were used to with Snitz forums, so we're going to have to compromise - at least until I can find the time to search for modifications/hacks.

I have managed to change the sort order of new posts so they are grouped into forums, however it only sorts by the forum ID, _not_ on the name. This at least adds some level of grouping


----------



## Shaun (15 Aug 2007)

Sorry, erm, scratch that ... that modification isn't working properly so I've reverted to the original code.

I've added _New Posts_ to my to-do list and will revisit this and search for possible solutions. There must be forums out there that want similar functionality, and it would be good if we could have a drop-down to show posts in the last x hours/days.

I'll post back here when I find something suitable.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mosschops2 (15 Aug 2007)

Thanks Shaun. Seriously not a big deal - I'm sure we can cope without this functionality - I was as much as anything pointing out to others that it didn't work as I expected.....


----------



## yello (27 Aug 2007)

When I click 'New Posts', I'm also getting pages of posts under the heading...

"The threads below have not been updated since your last visit but still contain unread posts."

I've done 'mark forums read' thing a number of times but I still get the above. Not a problem, just a bit odd.


----------

